# Leaking shower screen



## TheOrgozoid (Apr 24, 2020)

Europiccola, new as of May this year, has started to drip significantly from the shower screen when warming up - around 100ml of water. I'm guessing this isn't normal as it didn't happen in its infancy. Does anyone have any suggestions as to cause/remedy?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

When does it stop? What happens when you pull a shot?

If it's only during warming up... Are you 100% sure this is through the group and not through the OPV? Is there a video you could share?


----------



## TheOrgozoid (Apr 24, 2020)

It stops after I have flushed through to preheat the group, after purging false pressure. Definitely not coming through the OPV as normally I leave an empty PF on the group to preheat that too and it drips through the PF. Will send through a video tomorrow.

I don't think there's an impact on pulling a shot as the leaking has stopped by then.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

TheOrgozoid said:


> It stops after I have flushed through to preheat the group, after purging false pressure. Definitely not coming through the OPV as normally I leave an empty PF on the group to preheat that too and it drips through the PF. Will send through a video tomorrow.
> 
> I don't think there's an impact on pulling a shot as the leaking has stopped by then.


 For the life of me I can't see how this is possible. The group itself only holds like 45ml. You are saying you've got 100ml, so it must be that water is coming out of the boiler into the group or something? The fact that this is during warm up and it stops is weird. the only thing I can think of is that water is finding its way through the piston seals or through the group sleeve seal. It doesn't explain that it stops though after it's warm up.


----------



## TheOrgozoid (Apr 24, 2020)

Good point on the group size, the 100ml was including the flush through 🤦‍♂️.

i turned it on just now and measured it properly. Filled up to sight glass level per picture. Then let it warm up and it the entire contents of the group (52.4ml measured properly) dripped through the shower screen.

Once that was done, I purged false pressure, flushed through and after that there were no more drips.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

The false pressure doesn't really apply to the newer machines. They have a vacuum breaker. When it warms up, you can hear it hissing and then a "plop" kind of noise around the safety valve.

Have you ever done any maintenance to your machine, like, removed the group, replaced gaskets?

So, if you don't bleep false pressure or do a warm up shot, what happens? does the water eventually stop coming out? Is it always 52ml? And, say, you then pull a shot and leave it idling, what happens? Would another 52ml come out of the group?


----------



## TheOrgozoid (Apr 24, 2020)

Interesting on the false pressure, I didn't know that re newer machines. I definitely hear the plop on the safety valve and then the green light switches off after. At that point, I bleed the machine which always emits air first before turning to steam.

When I tested it earlier, I didn't bleed or flush and the group head emptied. Once the group contents had dripped out, I bled, flushed and left it idling and there were no further drips (presumably group empty at this point?)

i haven't done any maintenance yet, guess that's probably the best thing I can do at this stage. Thank you v much for your help.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

TheOrgozoid said:


> Interesting on the false pressure, I didn't know that re newer machines. I definitely hear the plop on the safety valve and then the green light switches off after. At that point, I bleed the machine which always emits air first before turning to steam.
> 
> When I tested it earlier, I didn't bleed or flush and the group head emptied. Once the group contents had dripped out, I bled, flushed and left it idling and there were no further drips (presumably group empty at this point?)
> 
> i haven't done any maintenance yet, guess that's probably the best thing I can do at this stage. Thank you v much for your help.


 Thing is.... the piston is right at the bottom when the lever is down. How can the group empty? Unless the seals have perished? I had a 2012 Europiccola, never seen this before, going strong in 2020.

there's a group of the La Pavoni here, very helpful, you might find help there. Maybe I've overlooked something.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/LaPavoniLeverOwners

@bpappas ^^^^^ 😉


----------



## TheOrgozoid (Apr 24, 2020)

Had a test this morning and 75ml dripped out. This is bigger than the group, which in any case should be empty as the lever is fully down.

The water starts dripping after the anti vac has plopped. The flow is heaviest soon afterwards but continues to drip for a couple of minutes after before tailing off.

Once the flow had tailed off, I flushed through, wiped the screen dry and left it to idle. No further drips were observed .

I'll post this over on the LP forum on Facebook.


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

I have the same issue on a slightly older (2015) machine; leaking from the group head during warmup and then stops once under pressure. I figured the seal has deteriorated over time but expansion once hot is sufficient to fix the problem. This is my work-based machine, and as I haven't been in the office since March it hasn't been a priority. Ultimately I see a piston service happening when/if working conditions return to normal.

However, as your machine is still quite new I wouldn't have expected a seal issue at this stage. Maybe disassemble the head and inspect.


----------



## TheOrgozoid (Apr 24, 2020)

https://www.home-barista.com/levers/la-pavoni-water-leaking-out-of-shower-after-boiling-once-pressurised-and-settles-t45066-10.html

i found this thread on home-barista. Having had a read and watch of the videos embedded, i'm guessing it's a problem with the piston gaskets so will have a go at replacing those first.


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

I second that - change piston seals. I had one that doesnt stop running from the group until 3rd or 4th coffee.

Bad seals at large here


----------



## TheOrgozoid (Apr 24, 2020)

The guilty culprit


----------



## Nolan (Jan 12, 2021)

I just received my brand-new machine and it's doing exactly the same thing. It drips water through the shower until it's warmed up. Not sure of the ML but my scale shows 25grams water weight.

Thanks to your post, I know to check the piston seal now. I also wonder if that explains the anaemic steam pressure (my previous Europiccola was much more powerful).


----------



## Nolan (Jan 12, 2021)

For anyone curious, this is a video of the leaking group head.

*







*


----------



## Nolan (Jan 12, 2021)

UPDATE: Tony from Northwest Kitchenware (where I bought the machine) fixed the problem over the phone!

My leak fix only required that I adjust the nut atop the group head (2nd nut down). It controls how high or low the piston sits. 2 little turns and my leak is fixed.

If I missed that solution earlier in the thread, my apologies. Hope this helps someone else.


----------

